# [SOLVED] how to copy and paste file with the help of cmd



## bansodeashish11 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi,

can anybody explain me the steps to copy and paste the file from one location(drive) to another location(drive)....Thanks in advance


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: how to copy and paste file with the help of cmd*

Highlight the file you want to copy then press CTRL+C to copy it to memory.
Then go to the location where you want to paste it and press CTRL+V to paste it down.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: how to copy and paste file with the help of cmd*

Do you mean by using Command Prompt?

If so it is simple as this:


```
copy "File that you want to be copied" "Drive to were you want copy"
```
Example



> copy "C:\GTP\File_to_copy.doc" "D:\Backup"


The original file in Darkred will be copied to the folder in blue.

Here is some more information:

MS-DOS copy command help
MS-DOS xcopy command help

Hope that helps.


----------



## bansodeashish11 (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: how to copy and paste file with the help of cmd*

hi microsoft team,

I had attached the file,which is showing whnever i tried to run the copy command this error is showing its attached with doc file... pls help


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: how to copy and paste file with the help of cmd*

Hi

Is there already a folder called "New Folder" on drive D: ?
If so try:

```
copy books\ashish.doc "d:\new folder"
```
If you use a space in a file or folder name (as in "New Folder") then the command becomes ambiguous.
eg: d:\new folder could mean:
1. the folder "d:\new" with an option called "folder" or
2. the folder "d:\new folder" 

Therefore when you have a file or folder with a space in it always put it in quotation marks. Note that some times CMD does recognize files and folders with a space without quotation marks.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: how to copy and paste file with the help of cmd*

You need to have *"* (Quotation marks) around the folders:



> copy *"*books\ashish.doc*"* *"*d:\new folder*"*


EDIT:: I think i was a bit slow to reply :grin:


----------



## bansodeashish11 (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: how to copy and paste file with the help of cmd*

Hi AlbertMC2,

Thanks for the support


----------

